# Rumensin V. Decoquinate



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok, I have fed the Noble Goat which contains Decoquinate to my dairy kids in the past. 
I spoke to a breeder who feeds a boer goat feed to her dairy kids that contains Rumensin.

So I looking into the feeds and am kind of interested in feeding the Purina Show Chow for boer goats (It is called X-Clamation) 

Is it worth it to switch? What is the difference between the Decoquinate and the Rumensin? Is one stronger than the other? Yes, I would like to help with their growth as well as something to help with cocci. 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is something I came up with from "feeddealer.com" Deccox is added to prevent cocci in kids and when fed to adults, prevents them from shedding the oocysts....Rumensin basically does the same but also improves feed efficiency.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Last year when I was having trouble with cocci in my kids, my vet reccommended feeding the Rumensin, so that is what I use. As long as you aren't having problems I would stick with the same feed, if the kids are just starting to eat they may not like the new feed as it could have a slightly different taste.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We currently feed a feed that contains Rumensin to our boer/boer mixes. I bought the Purina show feeds last year, I can't remember if we used X-clamation or what, but IMO I saw no difference in them for the 2 months they were eating it opposed to the 15% medicated sweet feed that we get for $8 at the feed mill...

We're actually considering switching feeds to a reputable feed store that is much closer to us...makes me nervous to switch though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I personally feed honor show chow exclamation to my boers. Its designed to put meat on them and keep them in show condition. That being said, I have 2 show wethers and a bottle raised doeling I hope to show... So our intentions may be different. Also, its pretty costly as far as feed goes. If what your using is working for your purpose then I wouldn't worry about switching.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Well.... the kids I am buying are on a feed with the Rumensin in it. I might buy a bag just to give it a try.... I do have some goats I would like to put some weight on and thought this would be worth it to try.... The guy looked up the cost and it was about $18 a bag.... which is only about $4 more than the stuff I feed now.... I will give it a little more thought and go from there.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## FenBoers (Mar 30, 2015)

There is another thing to keep in mind when making the choice between decoquinate and rumensin. If you have horses on your property you need to know that rumensin is VERY toxic to horses. Because I have horses, and because accidents can happen I will not have any product containing rumensin on my property. 

If you do not have horses or donkeys, this is not an issue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice.


----------



## boerfarmer (Jan 24, 2015)

With cattle I won rate of gain at the county fair all 10 years of 4-h feeding a rumensin-supplemented diet. I highly recommend it, its the best thing for feed efficiency


----------

